# God bless you



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If you are a black man in todays America and you are doing good things for yourself and those you love,God bless you. If you have succeeded despite all of the real and perceived discrimination that happens here in America, God bless you. If the odds have been stacked against you since your first memory and you have found a way to make things a little better in your life God bless you. I can imagine being looked at with fear as you walk down the street, seeing people bracing for trouble because you're different than they are. I know there are millions of you out there that play by the rules, go beyond the call to help others, and still get treated as if you were about to commit a felony, God bless you. Things are not how you or I want them to be. I will do my best to look for the best in you, if you can do the same, God bless you.
Goldwiing


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good thoughts.
Well expressed.
I can only add, +1.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes, indeed! That.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Amen


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Yep, another +1. I've been reading a book on an unrelated subject (Prohibition); Its treatment of the build-up to the amendment includes a heavily orchestrated tie-in of anti-Black propaganda to the movement. Things have improved in the macrocosm since then - on the Federal level - but the truism "Bigotry cannot be legislated away" is as valid as ever.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

Not sure about the reason for this post. There are folks of every color that are good people just like there are folks of every color that are dirtbags.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Racism is simply an ugly form of collectivism, the mindset that views humans strictly as members of groups rather than individuals. Racists believe that all individuals who share superficial physical characteristics are alike: as collectivists, racists think only in terms of groups. By encouraging Americans to adopt a group mentality, the advocates of so-called "diversity" actually perpetuate racism. Their obsession with racial group identity is inherently racist. -Ron Paul

If we would endeavor to take each person at face value, giving them credit for being an individual first, then we'd be a lot better off as a society.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> <snip good quote>
> 
> If we would endeavor to take each person at face value, giving them credit for being an individual first, then we'd be a lot better off as a society.


And I wouldn't get so much grief for being a liberal. 

Although I DO have to say you guys are pretty kind about that here. Other gun groups have been less so.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, you're not obnoxious, which has a LOT to do with the way you're treated. There is nothing wrong with expressing different points of view, but what most people don't seem to get is that just b/c you disagree with someone does not make you right. I've been accused of being simple and narrow minded all b/c I refuse to allow liberals convince me that they are not accountable for their actions and choices. That it's society's fault Michael Brown got shot/killed rather than the choices he made to attack a cop. Individual choice trumps all, and no one can espcape that. Unfortunately, a lot of "gun rights advocates" are narrow minded and will not afford anyone unlike them the place to be an individual. Hence, my post. 

All forms of collectivism isn't bad, but just like anything else, it does have bad aspects. If only we could all just get along!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> And I wouldn't get so much grief for being a liberal.
> 
> Although I DO have to say you guys are pretty kind about that here. Other gun groups have been less so.


as Liberals go, you're not so bad. At least you aren't running around yelling that nobody needs guns because the police can protect us.

Lets see........... Ferguson??? How's that one working for the folks that think the police can protect us?????


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Well, you're not obnoxious,
> 
> <major snip>
> 
> If only we could all just get along!


Thanks - and Yes - in that order.

My personal best on a gun group i no longer frequent was after I said that I was 59, and didn't carry, being told (by a moderator) that if you don't carry then you don't support 2A (in other words, i'd have to move to a state that allowed it) and that actually, at 59 I probably had nothing much to live for anyway... I won't name the group, but I don't hang out there much after telling the mod to stuff it where the sun don't shine - and probably sideways, too. Such charming people.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> as Liberals go, you're not so bad. At least you aren't running around yelling that nobody needs guns because the police can protect us.
> 
> Lets see........... Ferguson??? How's that one working for the folks that think the police can protect us?????


Again, thanks (I think!) What a great many gun folks don't "get" about liberals in their groups is that WE LIKE GUNS... I have been accused of starting a False Flag campaign. Srsly?


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

Personal responsibility.

Accept that YOU and only YOU are responsible for what happens in your life - good and bad. Blaming your troubles on society, the government, your racial or ethnic background, your religion, or any other "category" is just a load of crap and a lousy excuse.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

NGIB said:


> Personal responsibility.
> 
> Accept that YOU and only YOU are responsible for what happens in your life - good and bad. Blaming your troubles on society, the government, your racial or ethnic background, your religion, or any other "category" is just a load of crap and a lousy excuse.


Does that apply to people blaming Obummer (sic) for everything, too.  Please?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Thanks - and Yes - in that order.
> 
> My personal best on a gun group i no longer frequent was after I said that I was 59, and didn't carry, being told (by a moderator) that if you don't carry then you don't support 2A (in other words, i'd have to move to a state that allowed it) and that actually, at 59 I probably had nothing much to live for anyway... I won't name the group, but I don't hang out there much after telling the mod to stuff it where the sun don't shine - and probably sideways, too. Such charming people.


And that is what I'm talking about. Racism/collectivism/ignorance all go hand in hand, and it's sad. But it is what it is. The ball is in our court, and you did the right thing. Punch out and leave ignorance behind you.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> Does that apply to people blaming Obummer (sic) for everything, too.  Please?


Obummer is the worst President I've seen in my 60 odd years - worse than Carter and I doubted that was possible. Socialism in any form (and income redistribution is socialism) will NEVER work because everyone will want to be the person that gets "free" money without any effort on their part. You have ZERO right to any dollar I earn - go out and earn them yourself.

This being said, an individual needs to make the best of whatever situation they are in. The economy stinks but jobs are out there if you're willing to work - many would just rather sit back and collect "free" money. If you don't have a marketable skill - go get one. I've changed careers 4 times in my life as I saw the writing on the wall - and I paid my own way in learning each new skill...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign;329676]Does that apply to people blaming Obummer (sic) for everything, too.  Please?[/QUOTE]

You might be reaching for some pretty high fruit there, Sail.
Goldwing


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Does that apply to people blaming Obummer (sic) for everything, too.  Please?


Obummer isn't responsible for everything bad. Just the stupid things he has done as president, most of which has been unconstitutional; however, Bush laid the ground work for it, and his presidency was as unconstitutional as any other. Truth is they're all just puppets for the policital machine.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

While we're at it, let's just go back to the real root of the problem. FDR. If he hadn't crafted and pushed for Social Security and the raft of other social programs he put in place, the government wouldn't be as involved in providing handouts to those that don't want to figure out how to do it for themselves. Now granted Social Security in it's original form, was not intended as a handout, but it paved the way for the "perception" in the mind of the public that the government had an obligation to deal with those who couldn't fend for themselves. Now that has been expanded to housing, food, medical care, clothing, transportation, education, yada, yada, yada. That's what those of us that have to work are upset about, having to go to work and effectively having to turn 50% of what you earn over to someone else to redistribute to somebody who you perceive as having done nothing for it, as you had to. Just think about it, federal income tax, state income tax, social security, medicare, real property tax, personal property tax, gasoline tax, and sales tax on every other dollar you are left with that you have to spend on essentials to survive. If you really considered all the taxes that you pay if you are working, the effective rate is probably close to 50% of what you earn. 

If those programs didn't exist, people would be digging ditches, picking potatoes, hauling garbage, recycling metals, etc, anything to make the money needed to survive. But they don't have to do those jobs because it's too easy to get the government to give you money not to have to do those jobs. And those of us paying have allowed the government to get into our pockets to fund that system. We've created our own monster, or rather I should say, those we have elected to office over the past 75 years have created the monster we have to feed now. 

There is no fixing it now, it has to run it's course, otherwise every city in this country could be renamed Ferguson once the handouts stop.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> You might be reaching for some pretty high fruit there, Sail.
> Goldwing


A man has to have aspirations, y'know...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> A man has to have aspirations, y'know...


Just don't fall off of the top of that stepladder!
Goldwing


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Just don't fall off of the top of that stepladder!
> Goldwing


It's OK, the ladder's a Republican - stuck in the mud.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> It's OK, the ladder's a Republican - stuck in the mud.


The symbolism suggest that you aspire to rise from the mud of liberalism by climbing up the ladder of conservatism. Or maybe I'm the one reaching for high fruit.
Goldwing


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> The symbolism suggest that you aspire to rise from the mud of liberalism by climbing up the ladder of conservatism. Or maybe I'm the one reaching for high fruit.
> Goldwing


The latter. 

But a nice try.


----------

